#  > Islam >  > Hadieth >  ibn taymiyyah

## ABOE MR

Ibn taymiyyah.
"Hoe meer de dienaar van zijn Meester houdt, hoe minder hij van andere objecten zal houden, en zij zullen afnemen in aantal. Hoe minder de dienaar van zijn Meester houdt, hoe meer hij van andere objecten zal houden, en deze zullen toenemen in aantal." ["Madjmoe' Al-Fataawa", 1/94].

----------


## taher7

ma sha allah

----------

